
Show HN: Minimal music player, uses YouTube as source - aliezsid
https://music.reaper.im/
======
severine
Great work. It'd be cooler if we could add more than one song to the playlist
at a time.

Also, a way to share/save playlists would be amazing!

~~~
aliezsid
working on the sharing and saving part, currently focused on a dev tool of
mine.

~~~
severine
Good luck!

------
ivarojha
Love the minimalism! I'm curious, how do you stream the audio?

At first I thought, maybe you embed the youtube iframe and hide it but that's
not how it works. I noticed the orion server in the source, and the link
downloads the video, which suggests you redirect the video stream via a middle
server?

~~~
aliezsid
Yeah, there’s a simple server that pipes a play stream to the response which
is attached to the audio tag

